# escambia river catfish



## NavySnooker

what's the beast time of year to look for those big yellow cats and what's gameplan as far as baits and such. i'm starting to get more into it, but i don't know quite how to go about it. any info is very much appreciated guys. thanks in advance


----------



## NavySnooker

i'm not asking for spots or anything, just advice on good bait, live or dead. as well as some rigging techniques. anyone?


----------



## BlueWater2

I have allways done good on fresh peeled shrimp.Sliding sinker and put it in a deep hole.


----------



## NavySnooker

would that be better for closer to the mouth of the river? i've heard some talk about flatheads or yellow cats and was wondering the type of live bait to use for them.


----------



## CatHunter

Go to perdido river, drop ur boat in right acros the street from the way station, run up the river about a halfmile find a nice bend in the river with a log jam, use live bait for the flatheads they love it, not like the channel cats and blues that will more likley be cought on worms and cut bait, use baits sucks as suckers, ((small bluegill is the #1choice))fingure mullet, or shad all work well, fish at nite, put in right at sun set find ur spot, set up using a slip lead with what ever line u want it realy dosent matter, use multiple rods i would say 6 at least, then u wait, if flatheads (yellow cats) is what u want then its gonna be a waiting game, and dont reel your line in ever minute to chek ur baits, do not move the rod till it gets a strike. and u should if ur lucky catch a few


----------



## Dragnfly

I cant remember where I read the article, but there is a corrections officer that fish's Escambia and catch's HUGH cats. I want to say at one time he held the state record. It was either Infisherman or Noth American fisherman. You may be able to search prior articles and find it.


----------



## SeaBit

Glennfishmasterflowers, that is the most informative, concise fishing tip report I've ever read on this forum!!!! It's not often (or ever) that someone tells youEVERYTHING you need to know to catch a certain kind of fish. Thank you!:bowdown


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

When refering to yellow cats, I assume your talking Flatheads. The Escambia is full of them and they get big. Wouldnt even start fishing until the sun sets. Fish with live panfish or threadfill shad...they have to be kicking. Fish anywhere you would normally fish for bluegill during the daylight hours. I have caught some of my biggest in 8-10 ft of water on outside bends in brush piles. 6/0-7/0 live bait hooks works well for me. Dont just sit in one shot all night. I move ever 20 min. or so. Usually I will drift down on a tree top or brush pile, anchor up and drop some lines. You will usually pick up a few real quick and its done...move on. These fish are cruising all night, all over the river and return to there dark holes at daybreak. After the bite or 20 min move on down river to the next snag. I will start fishing for em in a month or so. If anyone wants to sit on the river all night and catch a bunch of fish, hit me up.


----------

